# Yakker Featured in DNR Report



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

First time seeing a yak fishermen in dnr report.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/chesapeake.asp


----------



## jpkayakfish (Dec 10, 2005)

that is me


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice fish jpkayakfish... we should hook up sometime ... Fishbait, fishingrod and I usually fish around Annapolis area, would love to have another.


----------



## jpkayakfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I just joined yesterday and was looking through the archives and saw a picture of me, What a suprise!

I fish the upper bay alot, mainy around the Annapolis area. 

Jay


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cool jay... check this site often when spring approaches, some of us like to go out from Sandy Point or Severn river...


----------



## jpkayakfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I have fished both before. I live in Annapolis and fish regularly. I live down at st marys city now so fishing time and opportunity is a little harder to come by.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you ever fish PLO(Point Lookout) or that area?


----------



## jpkayakfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I have with minimal results, mostly fishing busting schools and small fish. I have fished in the st marys river with some success. A spot on the potomac where I caught a variety was st georges island, there I caught big spot, flounder, stripers and perch.

Next week I am going to the outer banks, hopefully I will be able to launch and catch some bigger stripers.


----------

